# Spring-loaded roller blinds - who sells them?



## NakedAngel (Apr 20, 2021)

The spring-loaded roller blind in my Murvi Mirage has given up the ghost, and I need to replace it.
But internet searches only return chain-operated roller blinds. I cannot find spring-loaded ones anywhere.
Can anyone point me to a supplier, please? I am in the UK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF, and get some clothes on pronto.

Firstly you need to identify the make of the window concerned and also the model, it should be printed onto the pane of glass? possibly Seitz A4, the part you need is called a spring motor and should be easy to find once we know which window it is.

Here is a supplier for Seitz, they are a swine to fit requiring the dexterity and limbs of an Octopus, I have done a couple and it's a job I hate, best left to one of the caravan/motorhome mobile guys if possible unless you have the ability to figure it all out, in any case, the window needs to come out and be re-sealed.

https://www.caravan-parts.org/produ...-blinds-seitz-motorhome-blinds-/?k=:::6534964


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You might want to try this trick before replacing - mine has a similar problem and won't retract. But if I give it a sharp tug downwards it seems to find its mojo again.

The dealer has attempted to fix on a couple of occasions but I always end up doing this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I've had that work too, they are held in place at one end by a simple staple into plastic, and I've had to replace the staple as it had worked loose, it's not the best part of a normally good system, the A5 is much better as you have the concertina blind, but the fly screen still uses a spring motor.


----------

